# Poll: What were your Gross Pen sales for 2007



## PenWorks (Dec 22, 2007)

What were your GROSS Pen sales for 2007 ?

I have been prompted by another member to get my annual Pens sales poll going. He must have sold a bunch this last year 

I hope this poll is a small barometer of our little cottage industry and you find it usefull.I will make a few adjustments this year in the values. 

I have embedded a secret code in the script, so that this poll can not be viewed by any IRS agents 

I hope you all had a safe and fun year of turning, wether it is for fun or profit. 

Wishing you all the best of sales for 2008! []

Prior annual pens sales from
2006
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19663&SearchTerms=2006
2005
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11525&SearchTerms=pen,sales
2004
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2601&SearchTerms=pen,sales


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 22, 2007)

We have about 4500 members. It sure would be nice to see at least 10% of the membership vote.
Last year we had a 130 votes, in 2005 we had over 380 votes. So if you read this please vote. I am sure you fit somewhere in the choices. Thanks.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 22, 2007)

You gotta be kidding to ask that.
Just say, I had fun turning.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2007)

Frank,

IRS can't track your answer, go for it!!

Besides, 10 - 50K does cover a rather LARGE span

More important, I was UP over last year in a craft show market that has been, generally, DOWN.

Now, let's talk about my success in the PEN SHOW world.  Did ONE show in Washington, DC.  Watched two of my friends do pretty well (I don't get green eyes, I was VERY happy to see them prosper)&gt;  Meanwhile, I sold just over $100 in two days.  So, I may be good, but I sure AIN'T GREAT!!!

That show WAS fun, because of all the interesting people I met.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2007)

Ed,

You know the IRS is watching Frank's IP address and tracking his reply -- you mailed them the postcard. _Oops, ca'ts outta the bag._ [}]

I had a very low holiday season as the retail bookstore carrying my pens closed down.
However, for a guy who had _no expectation_ of selling pens when he started, I'm thrilled with the economic results of my first year. I probably managed to spend more than I took in but haven't run all the numbers yet.

I do know I had a blast, met some good folks, made a lot of new friends, and that's something you can't put a price on!

Cheers,
G


----------



## TheHeretic (Dec 22, 2007)

I usually carry them when I am on the road.  and this year was an off year.  But on my last tour I was able to sell almost $800 worth of pens.   (for me a tour is usually 3 months)  And I did sell about $400 in the spring tour.   Not bad.   But now I need to get quite a few more pens done.   I am down to my last 36 for sale.    And I usually only carry about 24 to 36 on each tour.   

I had done two a couple of True-Stone pens and was curious as to whether or not I priced them high.  Well they were the first two sold at $125 each.   Nice for me.   

Anyhow.....   


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 22, 2007)

Well crap, I voted hobby but meant casual. If somebody will make the reverse error, we'll cancel out. [:I]


----------



## kghinsr (Dec 22, 2007)

In my neighborhood its almost impossible to sell pens. Other crafts items have done very well though. Hope everyone has a happy holiday. [)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry guys, I'm about to leave on my world tour.


----------



## Pastor John (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't sell gross pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 26, 2007)

111 votes in. I am sure the rest of you are waiting till 12/31/07 to close your books 
Please vote.

Something to think about for 2008. Have you given yourself a pay raise?
I can't think of more than two or three companies that have not hit me with a price increase for their goods for next year.
Some pen comapnies have taken a 30% hike on their pens. A lot of what we buy comes from Europe and with the dollar tanking, price hikes are a norm latley. So don't short change yourself this year. Give yourself a raise and bump your prices a little.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 26, 2007)

ZIP! ZILCH! NADA!  If I don't keep it I, very reluctantly, give it to someone in my family.  I did the make and sell while I worked, now I am retired so I keep them.  Someone help me I an a*# deep in pens and making more.


----------



## marionquill (Dec 28, 2007)

Since I've opened the store in Mid October, I've made $350. I sell more in the two craft stores than I do on-line - which is to be expected.

Jason


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Scotirish.. You have to let your babies grow up and earn their way in the world, After all a pen that lays in the drawer is a waste of the pen kit manufacturers, The woodcutters and your time..


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 28, 2007)

I voted less than $1000 more likely less than $200.  Mostly I give them away to friends and family.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 29, 2007)

CrazyBear, I let no pen gather moss!  I carry at least two different ones every day.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 29, 2007)

Every year is better than the last...


----------



## gerryr (Dec 31, 2007)

This was a pretty good year.  I did fewer, but better quality shows and my sales were up 84% over 2006.  Not sure what will happen next year, since we have to travel around and visit colleges our son is interested in attending.  So far, only one show is planned but it should be good.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump. last chance to get your vote in before your forget what you sold last year or didn't sell.


----------

